# Sikhi Di Pehchaan Free Cd Mp3



## drkhalsa

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa 
Waheguru Ji Ke Fateh 


CONGRATULATIONS! 

To the entire Sikh Sangat on the 400th anniversary of installation of Siri Guru Granth Sahib. Inter-Faith Charities International is honored to be a part of the Sikh community during this Historic event and are offering: 

A HUMBLE GIFT "Sikh Di Pachhaan" MP3 CD to any Sikh - anywhere - any country = the CD, shipping & delivery are FREE and a Humble Gift from us. 

Request your FREE "Sikh Di Pachhann" MP3 CD by visiting us at : 
http://www.interfaithcharities.org >> go under Sikhism 

"Sikh Di Pachhaan" is a Life changing listen, has 25 selected SHABADS with viakhia (explanation) By Prof. Darshan Singh Ji on current topics like: 

--- "Why should Sikhs keep their Hair" and answers to questions like 
--- "We can cut our nails, why NOT our hair" also 
--- "MOTHER'S roll in Sikhism" and 23 other mesmerizing topics 

Request your FREE "Sikh Di Pachhann" MP3 CD by visiting us at : 
http://www.interfaithcharities.org go under Sikhism 



May Waheguru Bless us All: 'Sarbat da Bhala' (well-being of all human race) 

Warm Regards


----------



## Neutral Singh

Oh thanks a lot for this wonderful information... i better book my copy right now !!! here i go...


----------



## drkhalsa

For the young english speaking generation  abeautiful cd

VANCOUVER, CANADA - A special compact disc set, launched to commemorate the 400th anniversary of the revelation of Sri Guru Granth Sahib, has been uploaded to the UNITED SIKHS website after recent worldwide distribution and promotion. This set of two CDs features recitation of Gurbani and interpretations in English of Jap Ji Sahib, Rehraas Sahib and Sohila. Each line of Gurbani when recited is accompanied with a follow-up interpretation to a backdrop of soft music. "The goal of the CD set," says UNITED SIKHS Director Mejindarpal Kaur, "is to inspire the youth to connect with the Guru's teachings, and allow professionals to learn from Gurbani by listening to the CD throughout the work day. It can also be used for beginners to get started on their daily Nitnem." 

The CD is available online at http://www.unitedsikhs.org/gurbanicd.html for free download and distribution. UNITED SIKHS encourages members of the Sikh community to listen to, share with others, and promote this CD and the online download so that many more English-speaking Sikhs can be inspired by the Guru's teachings. To offer your support for further projects like this, or to obtain information about this CD, please e-mail contact@unitedsikhs.org.


----------



## geeksingh

here i go again !! thanks


----------



## Arvind

I started hearing this. And I am liking it a lot.

Regards.


----------



## drkhalsa

Yes Singhji It is really fantastic!!


----------



## Neutral Singh

i have not received my copy yet


----------



## Bir Ishwar Singh Grewall

Dear fellow Khalsa ji,
Waheguru Ji ka Khalsa; Waheguru Ji ke Fateh
Thank you for your order for Free “Sikh di Pechaan” CD; 
Most of the CDs were mailed out and you must have got them a while ago, however, we just discovered, due to some miscommunication/confusion (with fulfillment sewadar) some might have been overlooked.
WE SINCERELY APOLOGISE. We are sending you direct link below – 
so you can Download or Listen 25 Shabads/viakhia which are on that 23Hours play time audio: 
G G S Academy Website Download area
1: Visit http://www.ggsacademy.com/index_home.htm
2: Click on Ek Onkar Study Circle on left menu 
3: Click on Sub Menu - Free Literature Distribution
4: Click on Download Kirtan files from Sikh Di Pechan CD
If there is problem in the above link your can go to
http://www.InterFaithCharities.org/Sikhism/SikhDiPachhaan.php
There you can listen to On-Demand Streaming of selective or complete 25 Shabads/viakhia.
You can download and make your own CDs too
Inter-Faith Charities International (a USA based Charity) takes great pride that we Compiled, Financed and distributed/mailed FREE of cost over 35,000 of these CDs WORLDWIDE.
This has been a life changing listen for me; I hope it helps others to become better Sikhs and develop love for the Guru. 
Especially shabad #21 describes the role of Mother in Sikhism. Please enjoy and May Waheguru Bless all (Sarbat da Bhala).
Regards
Bir Ishwar Singh
(Bir I.S.Grewall)
President: Inter-Faith Charities Int’l
Email: bir@birgrewall.com 
P.S. I had always said – every Christian, Hindu, Jew, Muslim or Sikh should become a BETTER Christian, Hindu, Jew, Muslim AND Sikh.
So, keeping with that philosophy I suggest all Sikhs to JOIN the
“PAG BACHAO” movement – Started by - Singh Sahib Prof. Darshan Singh ji & late S. Sant Singh ji Maskeen (may Waheguru Bless his Atma). Please support GGS Academy http://www.GGSAcademy.com


----------



## bhaigurdeepsingh

Wahe Guru Ji Ka Khalsa,
Wahe Guru Ji Ki Fateh,
Our Children need to be explained about our religion,the supreme sacrifice made by our Gurus.
Please let us together pool our resources and collect reading material for our children.
Please send articles/links.
Let us name this project.
SADA VIRSA.
Gur Fateh


----------



## rinti

Sat Sri Akal,
I agree with you and incase if you do get the material for kids then pls pas it on to me too..
Thanks 
Rinti.


----------

